# Where do you get your bulbs from?



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I'm looking to replace my 4x65W 12000K Compact florescent bulbs with something a little bit more "plant friendly". Just curious:

What bulbs would you recommend?
Where do you get your bulbs from?

Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are they straight pin or square pin bulbs?


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Straight Pin


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's some places that sell the excellent GE 9325K 55w straight pin PC for around $14 plus shipping:

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

You could use two of these with your 12,000K bulbs. You can also mix them with other PC's as well.

Here's some inexpensive 5300K, 5400K and 5600K bulbs: http://www.1000bulbs.com/Fluorescen...e-Tube/Full-Spectrum--55-Watt-GE-Biax-45851/?

Here's a sticky about the 9325K bulbs: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Right on! =) Thank Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

